# Gun control doesn't stop crime, it makes more victims...Australian victims of gun control.



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

Here we have gangs of Australian teens, from African migrant families.....attacking, robbing and making life hell for unarmed, helpless citizens....these people can do only one thing, suffer.......the criminal gangs don't need guns, they have numbers...the victims don't have guns, they suffer....

Sorry, the story now goes to a paywall....

Here.....a different link...

Blood Drill Killers gang emerges in Melbourne's west


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 30, 2018)

What's the murder rate in Australia


----------



## Taz (Dec 30, 2018)

And what's the US rate?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> What's the murder rate in Australia




Why do asshats like you always think a criminal has to pull the trigger and commit murder?  They can rape and rob, torture and kidnap to their hearts content, because they have guns and their victims don't.......and yet not murder them.

You have to hide behind the murder rate because Australia banned and confiscated guns....and yet their gun crime keeps going up.  Showing their gun control laws are not stopping criminal access to guns......which was supposed to be the whole point.

Now, you have citizens in Australia terrorized by gangs of African immigrant Australians......and the police can't help the people....


----------



## H B Lowrie (Dec 30, 2018)

Are we really concerned with murder in the US?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

H B Lowrie said:


> Are we really concerned with murder in the US?




I don't know....if democrats really wanted to stop gun murder, they would stop working to release repeat, violent gun offenders out of jail.  Yet, they still give them bail, light sentences and work to reduce sentences for gun crimes......if they really cared about murder, they wouldn't be doing these things.


----------



## H B Lowrie (Dec 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> > Are we really concerned with murder in the US?
> ...



Oh sure, it's always that "other" party in america isn't it.  Wonder why everything always persists.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

H B Lowrie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > H B Lowrie said:
> ...




Here...see for yourself...

First...in the worst cities for crime and murder, almost all of them have been controlled by the democrat party for decades......some even longer....St. Louis, Chicago, New Orleans, D.C., Baltimore, the worst cities for gun crime and murder...democrat controlled for decades....



Analysis | The surprising way gun violence is dividing America

In the most Democratic regions, gun violence is more often committed against another, crimes that probably generate more news coverage and fear. In the most Republican areas, it is more often committed against oneself, suicides that may not attract as much attention.

------

As the below charts show, Democratic areas (measured by the party that controls the congressional district) are far more likely to experience almost all forms of malicious gun violence than Republican areas.

*Democrat controlled ACLU...*

Study: Chicago homicides spiked due to ACLU police decree

Cassell and Fowles have studied the spike of homicides in Chicago in 2016. Through multiple regression analysis and other tools, they conclude that an ACLU consent decree triggered a sharp reduction in stop and frisks by the Chicago Police Department, which in turn caused homicides to spike. In other words, what Chicago police officers call the“ACLU effect” is real. That effect was more homicides and shootings.

-------

Detailed regression analysis of the homicide (and related shooting) data strongly supports what visual observation suggests. Using monthly data from 2012 through 2016, we are able to control for such factors as temperature, homicides in other parts of Illinois, 9-1-1 calls (as a measure of police-citizen cooperation), and arrests for various types of crimes.


Even controlling for these factors, our equations indicate that the steep decline in stop and frisks was strongly linked, at high levels of statistical significance, to the sharp increase in homicides (and other shooting crimes) in 2016.

Cassell and Fowles then searched for other possible factors that might be responsible for the Chicago homicide spike. None fit the data as well as the decline in stop and frisks.

Cassell and Fowles quantified the costs of the decline in stop and frisks in human and financial terms.


They found that, because of fewer stop and frisks in 2016, a conservative estimate is that approximately 236 additional homicides and 1115 additional shootings occurred during that year. 


A reasonable estimate of the social costs associated with these additional homicides and shootings is about $1,500,000,000. And these costs are heavily concentrated in Chicago’s African-American and Hispanic communities.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

H B Lowrie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > H B Lowrie said:
> ...




And here...

The democrat prosecutor let this monster loose.......

John Boch: Lock Them Up! - The Truth About Guns

But Democrat State’s Attorney Julia Reitz cut a deal to let Robbie Patton, a sociopathic predator who will never contribute anything but sewage and sadness to our society, avoid serving hard time for attempted murder.

It’s true. Bad guys in prison don’t victimize the innocent. Florida had proven success with 10-20-Life sentencing enhancements for the use of a firearmwhile committing a violent crime. A court struck down the law in 2016. Under the law, Florida’s firearmviolent crime rate plummeted to the lowest levels in the Sunshine State’s recorded history.
------

*Cops caught up with him. Local prosecutor Julia Reitz then went soft on little Robbie. She let him go to “boot camp”, even though that sentencing option is not supposed to be available for violent offenders. And squeezing off a bunch of shots at other people, trying to kill them, pretty much fits the bill as a violent crime.*

*After serving eight months on an eight-year sentence, Robbie returned to the streets of Champaign-Urbana. In less than two days, cops arrested him again for drugs and who knows what else. Not even three weeks after that, he’s illegally got agun. When someone “disrespects” another one of Robbie’s friends, guess what he does? He pulls out the gun and fires shots at those he believes responsible.*


----------


When you lock up violent criminals, you prevent them from victimizing other innocents. Crime in America dipped almost 50%after America abandoned “soft on crime” attitudes of the 1970s. Of course, many soft-on-crime politicians like Reitz have once more taken a love to “diversion” programs. And that’s how we get Robbie Patton (above), a local crime celebrity of sorts.

In 2015, he had an altercation at a Champaign Steak ‘n Shake restaurant commonly frequented by my friends and me. While none of us were enjoying a milkshake or steakburger at 5:30pm, Robbie was.

Robbie found himself in an altercation inside the restaurant. He felt one of his friends had been “disrespected”, so little Robbie went outside. He waited for the other group to emerge, pulled out of gun and tried to kill those other people.

He missed, and fled the scene with an Illinois State Trooper in hot pursuit. After a short, high-speed chase in a stolen car, Robbie crashed and escaped on foot.

*Cops caught up with him. Local prosecutor Julia Reitz then went soft on little Robbie. She let him go to “boot camp”, even though that sentencing option is not supposed to be available for violent offenders. And squeezing off a bunch of shots at other people, trying to kill them, pretty much fits the bill as a violent crime.*

*After serving eight months on an eight-year sentence, Robbie returned to the streets of Champaign-Urbana. In less than two days, cops arrested him again for drugs and who knows what else. Not even three weeks after that, he’s illegally got agun. When someone “disrespects” another one of Robbie’s friends, guess what he does? He pulls out the gun and fires shots at those he believes responsible.*




*He misses his intended targets, but in the busy University of Illinois campustown district, his errant, not-so-late-night rounds found four innocent people within a block or two. George Korchev, the recent nursing school graduate due to start his career as a registered nurse at a hospital in Libertyville, IL, the following Monday morning, was struck and killed a blockaway from one of Robbie’s bullets.*

*----------*

Democrats lower sentences in California...for gun criminals


California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register

Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”

I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.

Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.

*The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration. *

*Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.*

Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.

and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....

Why is that?

Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.


*supplying a firearm to a gang member,*

l
*felon obtaining a firearm,*

*discharging a firearm on school grounds*


----------



## H B Lowrie (Dec 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

H B Lowrie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > H B Lowrie said:
> ...




Because the democrats cheat.....and they also control media, the press, and the education system.


----------



## H B Lowrie (Dec 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Guess your party isn't all that then is it, can't deliver.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

H B Lowrie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > H B Lowrie said:
> ...




It is hard to beat Santa Claus...and the democrats give away money like it isn't theirs...which it isn't...


----------



## H B Lowrie (Dec 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> H B Lowrie said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Seems the Pentagon cannot account for $21T it squandered between 1998-2015.  Guess that can't be bipartisan either.


----------



## BlackFlag (Dec 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> You have to hide behind the murder rate




Actually, sounds like you're trying to hide the murder rate


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 30, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You have to hide behind the murder rate
> ...




No, I always state that the murder rate in Britain was low before they banned guns, and that it increased for 10 years after they banned and confiscated guns....and then simply returned to the same level as before...showing that gun control did not effect the gun murder rate.......   you guys bring up the murder rate because you have to hide the failure of gun control, as shown in the growing gun crime rate in Britain....dittos Australia...


----------

